# bright green cities



## innma_610

Hola a todos/as: 

Estoy traduciendo una charla para TED sobre sostenibilidad (o sustentabilidad) a cargo de Alex Steffen, fundador de Worldchanging.com y aparece la expresión "bright green cities". He buscado en Google y en glosarios especializados sobre medioambiente y no parece haber ninguna traducción. Mi intento es "ciudades verdes brillante", porque entiendo que _bright _califica al adjetivo de color _green._ ¿Se os ocurre alguna otra opción?  

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda

Inma


----------



## Black Horse

Conociendo un poco los términos usados por Alex Steffen, creo que "verde brillante" es la propuesta más acertada de traducción. Se me ocurre otra alternativa: "verde intenso". Sin embargo, creo que en breve se traducirá en forma general como "verde brillante", y usar otra forma de traducción causará confusión.


----------



## innma_610

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, Black Horse. La otra opción que apuntas, "verde intenso" también la valoré, pero coincido contigo en que "verde brillante" es, desde el punto de vista estilítico,  mejor.

Un cordial saludo

Inma


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Dudo que “bright green cities” pueda ser traducido como ciudad de verde intenso en el contexto de la ecología. Una ciudad verde no significa en español una ciudad sostenible ecológicamente. He estado buscando en Internet lo que significa el concepto, pero aún no lo encuentro. Seguiré buscando.


----------



## Quetzali

He encontrado lo siguiente que puede ayudar:  
*Bright green:* An optimistic outlook that technological breakthroughs will save the day, making life more comfortable and energy efficient.
http://www.9news.com/includes/tools/print.aspx?storyid=68619


----------



## innma_610

Te agradezco muchísimo el enlace, Quetzali. Al menos tengo un poco más claro el concepto. El problema es que en español "green" se traduce en algunos contextos como "verde" y en otros como "ecológico", o "sostenible".  En el tesauro de la Agencia Europea del Medioambiente -que no puedo enlazar porque no he escrito más de 30 posts- "green building", por ejemplo, se traduce por "edificio ecológico" y "green revolution" por "revolución verde".

También he hecho la búsqueda en Google "ciudades verdes en  pnuma. org y el concepto "ciudades verdes" fue utilizado en el lema del Programa de Naciones Unidas para el Día del Medioambiente de hace unos años. 

Traducir "green jobs" por "empleos verdes" suena un poco extraño, pero decir "ciudades verdes" tiene un matiz incluso poético. 

¿Cómo lo traducirías tú?

Un cordial saludo

Inma


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Tal parece que encontraste una frase muy difícil, ya que son conceptos nuevos que aún no sabemos si perdurarán. 
Según mi pequeña investigación existen múltiples niveles de adopción de políticas medio-ambientales:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bright_green_environmentalism
A _bright green city_ en dicho contexto, sería una ciudad que adopta tecnología y diseños ecológicos. 
También tienes razón en cuanto al uso de la palabra verde para expresar un bajo impacto en el medio ambiente. Sin embargo, bright green es todo un concepto aparte. 
La verdad no se que sugerirte. 
De pronto pueda funcionar algo como: "ciudad con tecnología y diseño ecológico” 
Lamento no poder hacer más.


----------



## jamorod2000

Me parece que aunque todavía no esté muy extendido el término "verde" en español para referirse a la ecología, se va a terminar usando tarde o temprano. 

Aunque "ciudad con tecnología y diseño ecológico" es correcto, pierde un poco también en cuanto al valor ideológico del concepto "green" que se tiene en inglés ¿no?

Aunque "verde brillante" suene un poco extraño porque su uso no está todavía muy extendido, me parece que sería correcto usarlo ya que se entenderá bien en el contexto y poco a poco va creando el "awareness" de "green" que me imagino el autor busca con su charla... a fin de cuentas, se trata de "world changing" ¿no?... Lo cual puede incluir el lenguaje.


----------



## innma_610

¡Gracias Quetzali por el intento! Coincido contigo, jamorod2000, en que el concepto "verde" aún no está muy extendido en español y se opta, en su lugar, por traducirlo por "ecológico" o "sostenible". 

Sin embargo, he buceado un poco más en la red y, como señalaba Quetzali, el movimiento "bright green" engloba no sólo *ecológico/sostenible *sino *inteligente *en cuanto al diseño y la tecnología. Se enmarca dentro de una corriente de pensamiento que reivindica la* ciudad *como el modelo de uso del territorio más “verde” dentro de  las opciones mayoritarias que existen en las sociedades occidentales.  Es decir, frente al movimiento ecologista que propone la vuelta a la utopía del medio rural, ellos ofrecen una solución mucho más sencilla, y también más real y alcanzable: vivir en ciudades y aprovechar las  oportunidades que esto supone empleando modelos eficientes en el uso de  recursos.

En fin, dicho todo esto, creo que al final voy a optar por la solución más sencilla yo también, , es decir, traducirlo  por "ciudades verdes brillantes" - a pesar de que suena un poco raro-  porque "brillante" en español también tiene esa doble acepción de tonalidad de color y de inteligencia.

¿Qué os parece?

Un saludo

Inma


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Al fin y al cabo la norma se puede crear por el uso…☺
Ciao,
Q


----------



## jamorod2000

Me parece excelente: "ciudades verdes brillantes".
Como dice Quetzali, la norma se puede crear por el uso... y es lo que va a suceder a fin de cuentas.
Saludos,


----------

